# Have you used skim milk to make biscuits?



## AprilSun (May 19, 2016)

Hi everyone! I love biscuits with my vegetables but I'm almost out. I don't have transportation to get more so I thought I would try to make me some.  But, there may be 2 problems. One is, I haven't made biscuits in so long it will probably be a joke if I do. Two is, I don't have anything but skim milk. If I use it, I'm guessing they will come out hard as rocks. I used to use whole milk but I don't have it. I've got everything else I need except the correct milk. Have any of you tried it with skim milk and if you did, how did they turn out?


----------



## fureverywhere (May 19, 2016)

I alternate between all kinds of milk and I don't feel there's a big difference. The shortening is the important thing. Hubby on the other hand is the chef and he's horrified using anything other than whole milk. Something good to keep in the pantry is buttermilk powder. It comes in a can and keeps on the shelf for a long time. Just add water and instant buttermilk.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 19, 2016)

I used to use skim milk in everything and never had a problem with it.  Now I am using soymilk in everything and don't have a problem with that either.


----------



## Guitarist (May 19, 2016)

I never bake with any but skim milk.  

Well, once I used buttermilk for biscuits.

I have a good recipe for angels biscuits if you want one and want to deal with yeast.  I had to learn.

I learned yesterday that I can used canned evaporated milk in baking for a different taste.


----------



## AprilSun (May 20, 2016)

Thanks everyone for your replies. It's good to know there is hope that they will turn out better after all, using skim milk.


----------

